# Ford 8700 PTO Needle Bearing



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience changing the needle bearing that the front end of the pto shaft rides on? Any ways to get at it other than pulling the top cover? Thanks in Advance, Jim


----------

